# GSP's training routine for Strength



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

http://mmamania.com/2008/05/06/georges-st-pierre-training-routine-for-strength-video/



The first part of the vid is GSP, then it's just examples of his other exercises. The boy can hop like a freakin' grasshopper. He looks like he is bouncing on the moon going over the hurdles. 

I can totally see why Mandy Moore hearts him.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Some other fighters might not have realized it, but trining explosively like he does really is a must do at his weight class. That he does like 3 reps is not a problem: he only does like 3 or 4 really tough explosions per round (as in really powerful takedowns).

I get the picture that the dude trains very smart.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

He is definitely a work-out monster.


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

i think those hurdles he jumps are to work on his post-win backflips


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good vid.

Denis Kang is a big sumbitch for #185, now if he just wouldn't jump into triangle chokes he'd be alright.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

hitmachine44 said:


> Good vid.
> 
> Denis Kang is a big sumbitch for #185, now if he just wouldn't jump into triangle chokes he'd be alright.


I saw Denis Kang in person a while back. The guy is a huge 185. He's looks bigger than Couture.

Either way Georges St. Pierre looks really impressive. It's an interesting concept going to from a Strength training exercise directly to an explosive one. I might have to give that a try when I go to the gym next time:thumbsup:


If anyone is wondering where that facility is he trains at, here is the link
http://www.jsport.ca/


----------



## 4u2nv (Apr 11, 2008)

very smart way to train once u've hit ur limit in ur weight class.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Either way Georges St. Pierre looks really impressive. It's an interesting concept going to from a Strength training exercise directly to an explosive one. I might have to give that a try when I go to the gym next time:thumbsup:


Well "strength & power" are pretty synonymous with each other.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

GSP: White men can jump!
:thumb02:


----------

